# Oggi è una giornataccia....



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

*Oggi è una giornataccia....*

Ho ripreso i contatti con i bambini, con la ex si va d'accordo come mai era successo in 13 anni di matrimonio, il lavoro non mi crea problemi e mi piace, domenica parto x una bella vacanza-lavoro a Barcellona, ho un rapporto meraviglioso con i miei famigliari, ho tanti amici......
Ma non sto bene. La sfera affettiva è incompleta. Mi manca qualcosa, e quel qualcosa si chiama amore.
Ma mi è difficile coniugarlo, questo verbo. 
Forse non ho mai saputo amare veramente.
O è solo che non ho mai incontrato la persona giusta ?
Ora sono solo, i guai sono finiti. Economicamente mi sto riprendendo, e nel giro di un annetto sarò tranquillo, non ricco, non lo sono mai stato, ma tranquillo....
Si sta concretizzando la speranza di vendere la villetta, ci divideremo il ricavato e ricomprerò una casa per me...
Ma non voglio restare solo. Nè, d'altro canto, voglio sbagliare ancora persona.
Sono incasinato.....

Lo scrivo sul muro del forum


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ho ripreso i contatti con i bambini, con la ex si va d'accordo come mai era successo in 13 anni di matrimonio, il lavoro non mi crea problemi e mi piace, domenica parto x una bella vacanza-lavoro a Barcellona, ho un rapporto meraviglioso con i miei famigliari, ho tanti amici......
> Ma non sto bene. La sfera affettiva è incompleta. Mi manca qualcosa, e quel qualcosa si chiama amore.
> Ma mi è difficile coniugarlo, questo verbo.
> Forse non ho mai saputo amare veramente.
> ...


 
devi solo avere pazienza...come tutti noi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









dai su..Barcellona è molto carina...forse non bella come Praga ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma pur vero che Praga è troppo romantica per chi è solo...quindi vai e divertiti!!

Ti consiglio anche un bel ristorantino dove si mangia un'ottima paella e l'ambiente è carinissimo

SI chiama ' 7 portes' si trova vicino al porto, dopo le ramblas e oltre la statua di colombo
Numero di telefono  +34933193033

bon appetit!


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Barcellona è molto carina...


Barcellone è BELLISSIMA. Ci sono stata due volte, in momenti diversi della mia vita. E l'ultima volta, due anni fa,  ero alla stazione in lacrime... e guardavo le bandiere catalane con una malinconia ahhhhhhhhhhh straziante


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> devi solo avere pazienza...come tutti noi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con la statua di Colombo alle spalle, andando a sx, nel cuore della città vecchia,  trovi tutta una serie di localini davvero invitanti... è lì che intendevi dererum?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ho ripreso i contatti con i bambini, con la ex si va d'accordo come mai era successo in 13 anni di matrimonio, il lavoro non mi crea problemi e mi piace, domenica parto x una bella vacanza-lavoro a Barcellona, ho un rapporto meraviglioso con i miei famigliari, ho tanti amici......
> Ma non sto bene. La sfera affettiva è incompleta. Mi manca qualcosa, e quel qualcosa si chiama amore.
> Ma mi è difficile coniugarlo, questo verbo.
> Forse non ho mai saputo amare veramente.
> ...


L'Amore, se lo cerchi con accanimento, difficlmente lo trovi...


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'Amore, se lo cerchi con accanimento, difficlmente lo trovi...


Infatti non lo cerco.... Ne ho di persone vicine che vorrebbero una possibilità, ma io non mi accontento, non mi accontenterò mai più... O come dico io o niente....


----------



## Old Actarus (9 Novembre 2007)

*Fedigrafo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'Amore, se lo cerchi con accanimento, difficlmente lo trovi...


 
Questa frase mi fa pensare. come si fa a cercare un amore.... io ho sempre pensato che capitasse.

parliamone.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con la statua di Colombo alle spalle, andando a sx, nel cuore della città vecchia, trovi tutta una serie di localini davvero invitanti... è lì che intendevi dererum?


Esatto!!!Proprio proprio lì!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Infatti non lo cerco.... Ne ho di persone vicine che vorrebbero una possibilità, ma io non mi accontento, non mi accontenterò mai più... O come dico io o niente....


 
Forse dovresti prima chiarirti come è quel "come dico io..." per poterlo poi riconoscere?

Mi pareva in contraddizione questa che pare quasi una certezza nel saper ciò che vuoi, con il dubbio che hai espresso prima di non averlo davvero mai incontrato...

Attenzione a non farsi schemi prefissati che poi ci portano a lasciarsi sfuggire qualcosa di veramente bello ed autentico!


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Infatti non lo cerco.... Ne ho di persone vicine che vorrebbero una possibilità, ma io non mi accontento, non mi accontenterò mai più... *O come dico io o niente*....









scusa JDM come "diresti tu"??


----------



## Old Actarus (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Infatti non lo cerco.... Ne ho di persone vicine che vorrebbero una possibilità, ma io non mi accontento, non mi accontenterò mai più... O come dico io o niente....


 
io non mi accontenterò mai più.
Non cerco, non trovo di conseguenza, non spero.
Vivo la mia vita in tutti i suoi aspetti escludendo sesso, amore e contatti che non siano puramente e disinteressatamente amicali.


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Attenzione a non farsi schemi prefissati che poi ci portano a lasciarsi sfuggire qualcosa di veramente bello ed autentico!


Tipo uomo/donna ideale? Esiste esiste... Certo io me lo sono lasciata scappare 20 anni fa, però era perfetto. 

ps ovviamente sta con un'altra eh...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> io non mi accontenterò mai più.
> Non cerco, non trovo di conseguenza, non spero.
> Vivo la mia vita in tutti i suoi aspetti escludendo sesso, amore e contatti che non siano puramente e disinteressatamente amicali.


Act come va?
stai meglio?
ti cerca ancora?
bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tipo uomo/donna ideale? Esiste esiste... Certo io me lo sono lasciata scappare 20 anni fa, però era perfetto.
> 
> ps ovviamente sta con un'altra eh...


Ideale che forse pensi esista e sia perfetto....proprio perchè sta con un'altra!!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> io non mi accontenterò mai più.
> *Non cerco, non trovo di conseguenza, non spero.*
> Vivo la mia vita in tutti i suoi aspetti escludendo sesso, amore e contatti che non siano puramente e disinteressatamente amicali.


Non è una conseguenza del non cercare il non trovarlo, se mai del non sperarci più... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





D'altronde è forse ancora troppo presto e sei ancora troppo preso da quanto successo per poter sperare di riconoscerlo se lo incontrassi...


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> scusa JDM come "diresti tu"??


Profonda, di buon livello culturale, che mi prenda di testa, che sia aperta al mondo, all'arte, alla natura, alla voglia di vivere.... Forte ma dolce, leale ma un pò pazza... E che mi piaccia fisicamente fino in fondo. Premettendo che non ho modelli da "strafiga" nella testa, ma che amo tanto la femminilità, certi dettagli...

Poi bisogna vedere se  la merito io, una così, lo so.....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ideale che forse pensi esista e sia perfetto....proprio perchè sta con un'altra!!



Sadico! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però mi sa che con sta storia del cercare la persona ideale ve la state raccontando....quando  l'amore bussa  alla  porta , la razionalità va a farsi benedire, se il cuore va in fibrillazione la testa parte per la tangente.....e come se dice da me " te salutooooo "


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Profonda, di buon livello culturale, che mi prenda di testa, che sia aperta al mondo, all'arte, alla natura, alla voglia di vivere.... Forte ma dolce, leale ma un pò pazza... E che mi piaccia fisicamente fino in fondo. Premettendo che non ho modelli da "strafiga" nella testa, ma che amo tanto la femminilità, certi dettagli...
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere se la merito io, una così, lo so.....


ce lo so io che ti meriti tu...ce lo so........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























buongiorno m'chè.....


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ideale che forse pensi esista e sia perfetto....proprio perchè sta con un'altra!!




















   no no quando ci siamo conosciuti era single...
Hai presente la metà della mela? Ecco. Stessa musica stessi film stessi libri, stesso modo di prendere la vita (ahhhhhh ricordo come ballavamo Prince e lui, ballare è meglio di..., beh...). Fisicamente proprio come avevo sempre immaginato il mio uomo ideale, alto, magro, capelli lunghi neri, lisci, occhi scuri. Poi poi poi ... è scattata la crocerossina che è in me. Ha deciso di lasciare il paesello per l'accademia d'arte e io, ma sì vedrai che ce la farai, dai dai... E' partito e non è più tornato. Mai nemmeno un bacio Fedi!!!! Da ricovero (io). Ho sempre pensato di essermi fermata lì, mai trovato nessuno come lui...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> no no quando ci siamo conosciuti era single...
> Hai presente la metà della mela? Ecco. Stessa musica stessi film stessi libri, stesso modo di prendere la vita (ahhhhhh ricordo come ballavamo Prince e lui, ballare è meglio di..., beh...). Fisicamente proprio come avevo sempre immaginato il mio uomo ideale, alto, magro, capelli lunghi neri, lisci, occhi scuri. Poi poi poi ... è scattata la crocerossina che è in me. Ha deciso di lasciare il paesello per l'accademia d'arte e io, ma sì vedrai che ce la farai, dai dai... E' partito e non è più tornato. Mai nemmeno un bacio Fedi!!!! Da ricovero (io). Ho sempre pensato di essermi fermata lì, mai trovato nessuno come lui...


bambiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...calcincul!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















nun se pò mk, nun se pò....sali sul tram perfavore.....il prossimo


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ce lo so io che ti meriti tu...ce lo so........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Alex. Sono un casinista, è vero... Però miglioro col tempo !!! Come il vino che ti bevi tu dalla mattina alla sera... ahahahahahah


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Profonda, di buon livello culturale, che mi prenda di testa, che sia aperta al mondo, all'arte, alla natura, alla voglia di vivere.... Forte ma dolce, leale ma un pò pazza... E che mi piaccia fisicamente fino in fondo. Premettendo che non ho modelli da "strafiga" nella testa, ma che amo tanto la femminilità, certi dettagli...
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere se la merito io, una così, lo so.....


non pretendi neanche molto....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi bisogna vedere di tutti questi requisiti quali sono fondamentali e quali non...

credo comunque che ognuno di noi abbia uno standard, anche perché con una persona devi avere per forza feeling, interessi comuni e similitudini,

quella degli opposti che si attraggono a me pare una barzelletta, perché
io con uno che con me non ha nulla in comune non ci berrei neanche una
coca cola!!!


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bambiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...calcincul!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lo so eh... guarda che bambi è stata ricoverata eh... adesso una bella lobotomia e zaaaaaaaaaaac!!!!! Ho altri problemi, pratici, da risolvere. Ne parlavamo ieri, ricordi?


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ciao Alex. Sono un casinista, è vero... Però miglioro col tempo !!! Come il vino che ti bevi tu dalla mattina alla sera... ahahahahahah


senza omini che si ribaltano....lo spero per te............il 90% delle cose ti stanno andando alla grande....non lamentarti....sicuro che vuoi una storia sentimentale?


----------



## Iris (9 Novembre 2007)

*MK*

Lo sai, un ragazzo (che io consideravo la mia metà della mela, santa ingenuità!) che mi lasciò per un altra (molto meno carina , ma molto facoltosa), mi disse , forse per consolarmi "Il meglio non è mai morto".
Io questa frase l'ho sempre ricordata...ero giovanissima, ho pianto una notte...e poi andai al suo matrimonio(ero invitata!) con un bellissimo vestito.
Durante la cena di nozze, l'ho portato in bagno, l'ho baciato e gli ho detto che da ora in poi doveva scoparsi la moglie...(mi aveva chiesto di rimanere amici 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..)
Comunque è vero...il meglio non è mai morto


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> quella degli opposti che si attraggono a me pare una barzelletta, perché
> io con uno che con me non ha nulla in comune non ci berrei neanche una
> coca cola!!!



te devi proprio uscire una sera con me eh... apertura fanciulla, apertura...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo sai, un ragazzo (che io consideravo la mia metà della mela, santa ingenuità!) che mi lasciò per un altra (molto meno carina , ma molto facoltosa), mi disse , forse per consolarmi "Il meglio non è mai morto".
> Io questa frase l'ho sempre ricordata...ero giovanissima, ho pianto una notte...e poi andai al suo matrimonio(ero invitata!) con un bellissimo vestito.
> Durante la cena di nozze, l'ho portato in bagno, l'ho baciato e gli ho detto che da ora in poi doveva scoparsi la moglie...(mi aveva chiesto di rimanere amici
> 
> ...


 
sadica......e anche un pò masochista!!


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senza omini che si ribaltano....lo spero per te............il 90% delle cose ti stanno andando alla grande....non lamentarti....sicuro che vuoi una storia sentimentale?


Ho 44 anni, Alex, e di donne ne ho avute fin troppe. 
Storia giusta, però. O niente. 
Viaggi, lavoro, amicizie, figli.... Potrebbe anche bastare.


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma lo so eh... guarda che bambi è stata ricoverata eh... adesso una bella lobotomia e zaaaaaaaaaaac!!!!! Ho altri problemi, pratici, da risolvere. Ne parlavamo ieri, ricordi?


ricordo, ma smettila di stare ferma alla fermata, il tram è passato....e se tornasse non avrebbe più gli stessi passeggeri.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> te devi proprio uscire una sera con me eh... apertura fanciulla, apertura...


.....................


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Storia giusta, però. O niente.


spero....e lo stesso....


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo sai, un ragazzo (che io consideravo la mia metà della mela, santa ingenuità!) che mi lasciò per un altra (molto meno carina , ma molto facoltosa), mi disse , forse per consolarmi "Il meglio non è mai morto".
> Io questa frase l'ho sempre ricordata...ero giovanissima, ho pianto una notte...e poi andai al suo matrimonio(ero invitata!) con un bellissimo vestito.
> Durante la cena di nozze, l'ho portato in bagno, l'ho baciato e gli ho detto che da ora in poi doveva scoparsi la moglie...(mi aveva chiesto di rimanere amici
> 
> ...
























   Mia madre mi ha sempre detto, eh ma ci pensi sempre proprio perché con lui non è mai successo nulla! Ho sempre pensato di non piacergli abbastanza fisicamente... Pensa che sono stata a dormire a casa sua (in un'altra stanza ovviamente) e la notte ho sognato che... Da malata proprio!!!! Abbiamo passato anni a scriverci, ma da parte sua mai un accenno ai sentimenti (anche con altre), mai. 

Almeno la soddisfazione di... beh...


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ricordo, ma smettila di stare ferma alla fermata, il tram è passato....e se tornasse non avrebbe più gli stessi passeggeri.....


Ma che tram e passeggeri!!!! Bisogni bisogni bisogni...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma che tram e passeggeri!!!! Bisogni bisogni bisogni...


www.cupido.it [IMG]http://www.tradi...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/9.gif[/IMG]


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> www.cupido.it [IMG]http://www.tradi...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/9.gif[/IMG]



Guarda te questo scostumato... Uè ma per chi m hai preso???? No no no. Fatti non parole, mon cher...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda te questo scostumato... Uè ma per chi m hai preso???? No no no. Fatti non parole, mon cher...


io scostumato? gira la lente!!!!! fidati...SE VUOI dopo 10 minuti incontri.............


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io scostumato? gira la lente!!!!! fidati...SE VUOI dopo 10 minuti incontri.............


No no e no. Non mi fido.


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no e no. Non mi fido.


scusa chwe differenza ci sarebbe tra quello e ciò che ti è successo?


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa chwe differenza ci sarebbe tra quello e ciò che ti è successo?

































va bene essere bambi però dai, mi sto curando eh... Ho persino smesso di leggere Osho che mi faceva fare solo casino!!!!

Ho capito, hai poca fiducia nelle mie possibilità...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> va bene essere bambi però dai, mi sto curando eh... Ho persino smesso di leggere Osho che mi faceva fare solo casino!!!!
> 
> Ho capito, hai poca fiducia nelle mie possibilità...


no non ho poca fiducia...ma sicura che vuoi continuare *CON* *ME* e *QUI* questo discorso?


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no non ho poca fiducia...ma sicura che vuoi continuare *CON* *ME* e *QUI* questo discorso?


Why not? Se non vuoi tu, tranquillo... Bacino Ale...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Why not? Se non vuoi tu, tranquillo... Bacino Ale...


ok peggio per te...se hai bisogni fisici impellenti stasera quando esci dall'ufficio il primo che ti capita di vedere e che fisicamente ti piace, lo avvicini e gli chiedi se ha voglia di siddisfarli. altrimenti vai su www.cupido. it, ne scegli uno (molti hanno la foto sul profilo), ci fai quattro chiacchiere un paio d'ore, gli mandi via mail una tua foto e organizzate un incontro 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 capiscammè...sai quanti ne trovi?


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok peggio per te...se hai bisogni fisici impellenti stasera quando esci dall'ufficio il primo che ti capita di vedere e che fisicamente ti piace, lo avvicini e gli chiedi se ha voglia di siddisfarli. altrimenti vai su www.cupido. it, ne scegli uno (molti hanno la foto sul profilo), ci fai quattro chiacchiere un paio d'ore, gli mandi via mail una tua foto e organizzate un incontro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma te sei fuori!!!!!! Quando esco dall'ufficio vado a fare la mamma, che ti credi?







































ps niente siti di incontri, non sono così disperata eh...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma te sei fuori!!!!!! Quando esco dall'ufficio vado a fare la mamma, che ti credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok niente disperazione...allora cioccolata fondente a quintali......


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

e poui ripeto, tra il sito di incontri e quello che è capitato a te che differenza ci vedi? io poche......


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e poui ripeto, tra il sito di incontri e quello che è capitato a te che differenza ci vedi? io poche......


Questo no Ale. Non è giusto. Non stanno così le cose. Era amore. Davvero.


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questo no Ale. Non è giusto. Non stanno così le cose. Era amore. Davvero.


mk io parlo delle modalità...pensi che non ci si potrebbe innamorare di una persona su un sito di incontri o solo perchè lo si usa pensi che si possa prendere un'abbaglio?


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mk io parlo delle modalità...pensi che non ci si potrebbe innamorare di una persona su un sito di incontri o solo perchè lo si usa pensi che si possa prendere un'abbaglio?


Dipende secondo me da quanto tempo si lascia passare tra l'incontro virtuale e quello reale. C'è chi si innamora di un nick, o di una voce. Poi ci sono siti e siti, un discorso sono le affinità intellettuali, un altro le misure eh...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende secondo me da quanto tempo si lascia passare tra l'incontro virtuale e quello reale. C'è chi si innamora di un nick, o di una voce. Poi ci sono siti e siti, un discorso sono le affinità intellettuali, un altro le misure eh...


io ti voglio tanto bene.....ma certe volte è meglio discutere a 4 occhi con te ..ci si capisce almeno.......
bacino mk


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

*Sarò crotalo...*



Iris ha detto:


> Lo sai, un ragazzo (che io consideravo la mia metà della mela, santa ingenuità!) che mi lasciò per un altra (molto meno carina , ma molto facoltosa), mi disse , forse per consolarmi "Il meglio non è mai morto".
> Io questa frase l'ho sempre ricordata...ero giovanissima, ho pianto una notte...e poi andai al suo matrimonio(ero invitata!) con un bellissimo vestito.
> Durante la cena di nozze, *l'ho portato in bagno, l'ho baciato* e gli ho detto che da ora in poi doveva scoparsi la moglie...(mi aveva chiesto di rimanere amici
> 
> ...


...e non ti chiedo da cosa ti sei accorta che *era vivo*...il meglio!!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Mia madre mi ha sempre detto, eh ma ci pensi sempre proprio perché con lui non è mai successo nulla!* Ho sempre pensato di non piacergli abbastanza fisicamente... Pensa che sono stata a dormire a casa sua (in un'altra stanza ovviamente) e la notte ho sognato che... Da malata proprio!!!! Abbiamo passato anni a scriverci, ma da parte sua mai un accenno ai sentimenti (anche con altre), mai.
> 
> Almeno la soddisfazione di... beh...


Saggia mamma mi sa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto alla perfetta corrispondenza...o agli opposti che si attraggono...credo che una buona e sana via di mezzo sia sempre il meglio.

Se no alla lunga...o è noia...o è guerra!


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Saggia mamma mi sa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre cinico eh... Su su che la vita è bella Fedi...


----------



## Old Actarus (9 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Act come va?
> stai meglio?
> ti cerca ancora?
> bacio!


 
Ciao sfigatta.
Mi ha cercato lunedì sera, io non ho risposto.
m ha augurato dunque la buona notte.

io ho cancellato i numeri di suoi cellulari.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

*E lo dici a me?*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre cinico eh... Su su che *la vita è bella* Fedi...


Lo so Mk, lo so!!


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo so Mk, lo so!!


Si ma la si prende tutta insieme eh, non a sprazzi!!!! Bacino Fedi!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ho ripreso i contatti con i bambini, con la ex si va d'accordo come mai era successo in 13 anni di matrimonio, il lavoro non mi crea problemi e mi piace, domenica parto x una bella vacanza-lavoro a Barcellona, ho un rapporto meraviglioso con i miei famigliari, ho tanti amici......
> Ma non sto bene. La sfera affettiva è incompleta. Mi manca qualcosa, e quel qualcosa si chiama amore.
> Ma mi è difficile coniugarlo, questo verbo.
> Forse non ho mai saputo amare veramente.
> ...


Ciao Michele, forse sono la persona meno indicata a risponderti a questo post, perchè vivo la tua stessa situazione. Sono serena, in famiglia tutto ok, a lavoro anche (forse approvano un progetto teatrale mio e di una collega), però sento la mancanza di un punto di riferimento, qualcuno a cui raccontare le cose che mi succedono, qualcuno con cui stare semplicemente per chiacchierare, andare a visitare un posto mai visto, una mostra, andare a vedere un film, qualcuno da baciare, che mi stringa.... Però evito di pensarci, mi concentro totalmente sul lavoro, non mi concedo spazi "vuoti" per pensare, mi muovo in continuazione, mi invento cose da far fare ai ragazzi, insomma la mia vita è quasi esclusivamente lavoro, a parte le uscite con gli amici decennali.
Nella sfera emotiva sono in stand-by.... E non sto male, ci penso in momenti come questi quando leggo le storie qui sul forum, e mi accorgo che le emozioni ed i sentimenti esistono ancora perchè io spesso me ne dimentico....


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> qualcuno con cui stare semplicemente per chiacchierare, andare a visitare un posto mai visto, una mostra, andare a vedere un film


Giusy e gli amici non bastano? Almeno per queste cose? Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Actarus (9 Novembre 2007)

*GIUSY79 E JDM*

Mi sembra di capire che siete entrambi di Bari.

Avete comuni problemi, Giusy cara dai..... perchè no?


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che siete entrambi di Bari.
> 
> Avete comuni problemi, Giusy cara dai..... perchè no?









Actarus tu di dove sei???


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy e gli amici non bastano? Almeno per queste cose? Un abbraccio


zi...
ma dopo la mostra...
e dopo il film....
perdono di interesse!!


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> zi...
> ma dopo la mostra...
> e dopo il film....
> perdono di interesse!!



Ma va dai... siete troppo sentimentali!!! Dai dai tu vieni alla presentazione del dvd di Battiato con me lunedì? Niente coccole dopo però  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps secondo me Actarus è nordico... zona est...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy e gli amici non bastano? Almeno per queste cose? Un abbraccio


Mk no, gli amici non bastano più. Cioè, loro ci sono da sempre nella mia vita e non smetterò mai di ringraziarli per questo, ma condividere i propri interessi con un'altra persona verso la quale si prova un  sentimento diverso è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che siete entrambi di Bari.
> 
> Avete comuni problemi, Giusy cara dai..... perchè no?






























....................


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mk no, gli amici non bastano più. Cioè, loro ci sono da sempre nella mia vita e non smetterò mai di ringraziarli per questo, ma condividere i propri interessi con un'altra persona verso la quale si prova un  sentimento diverso è un'altra cosa...


Eh come ti capisco, io è una vita che cerco un uomo così. Credevo di esserci arrivata vicino e invece... proiettavo, proiettavo solo... 

Non cercare, quando sarà il tempo arriverà... un bacino!


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va dai... siete troppo sentimentali!!! Dai dai tu vieni alla presentazione del dvd di Battiato con me lunedì? Niente coccole dopo però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, tu dimmi quando quando...a che ora e dove e che fiore metti
tra i capelli per farti riconoscere!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps. anche secondo me é di lì...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh come ti capisco, io è una vita che cerco un uomo così. Credevo di esserci arrivata vicino e invece... proiettavo, proiettavo solo...
> 
> Non cercare, quando sarà il tempo arriverà... un bacino!


Ho smesso di cercare da mesi ormai....
Come ho già detto, neanche ci penso....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2007)

*JDM*



JDM ha detto:


> Ho ripreso i contatti con i bambini, con la ex si va d'accordo come mai era successo in 13 anni di matrimonio, il lavoro non mi crea problemi e mi piace, domenica parto x una bella vacanza-lavoro a Barcellona, ho un rapporto meraviglioso con i miei famigliari, ho tanti amici......
> Ma non sto bene. La sfera affettiva è incompleta. Mi manca qualcosa, e quel qualcosa si chiama amore.
> Ma mi è difficile coniugarlo, questo verbo.
> Forse non ho mai saputo amare veramente.
> ...


 
e dov'è...qual'è...chi è...la persona giusta...


c'è un_ momento_ dove  quella persona  ci sembra quella _giusta,_ poi c'è un momento successivo dove non appare piu' come appariva prima, e poi d'accapo...

Tu incasinato.

Io accetto questo casino che spesso mi spaventa...e non so piu' in quale direzione andare...ma intanto vai...devi camminare... non puoi arrestarti...e sei sempre piu' insicuro, e anche quando credi di avere un seppur minima certezza mi capita un attimo dopo di non esssere piu' sicura...per ritornare nel caos...


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e dov'è...qual'è...chi è...la persona giusta...
> 
> 
> c'è un_ momento_ dove quella persona ci sembra quella _giusta,_ poi c'è un momento successivo dove non appare piu' come appariva prima, e poi d'accapo...
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Io una certezza ce l'ho: l'idea di uomo che NON voglio....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2007)

> Micia...perchè non ti fermi un momento e rifletti su cosa vuoi? Non so perchè continui ad andare avanti così...in balia degli eventi...sarai sempre insicura fino a quando non seguirai quello che ritieni sia giusto per TE.O no?


[/quote]

ma come fai a dire che sono in balia degli _eventi_?

Gli eventi ci sono perchè si vive, non ho fatto scelte di cui mi sto pentendo, anzi.

Ho fatto scelte importanti in questo periodo, che si stanno rivelando scelte giuste, e nell'ambito di queste scelte vi sono conseguenzialemente  stati d'animo _confusi _che appartengono ad una sfera emotiva che non sempre è controllabile razionalmente.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

ma come fai a dire che sono in balia degli _eventi_?

Gli eventi ci sono perchè si vive, non ho fatto scelte di cui mi sto pentendo, anzi.[/quote]


forse interpreto male le tue parole
ma se dici:

e non so piu' in quale direzione andare...


.e sei sempre piu' insicuro

e anche quando credi di avere un seppur minima certezza mi capita un attimo dopo di non esssere piu' sicura...per ritornare nel caos...

ho la sensazione che tu sia inquieta e non sicura della strada intrapresa.

Ripeto è stata solo una interpretazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2007)

*dere*

La strada intrapresa è quella giusta. Non mi riferivo ad una persona.

E' una strada che mi ha portato a rivoluzionare non poco la mia quotidianità...e mi sta facendo un gran bene...a me e a coloro che mi stanno accanto, per questo che sono certa* che sia quella giusta.*

Poi...all'interno di questa nuova strada, vi sono eventi, circostanze, che non avevi previsto ma che ti obbligano a fare alcuni conti con te stessa che ti obbligano a riflettere ...è qui ... sto ferma perchè intravedo il caos che ne potrebbe derivare.

ora forse mi sono spiegata meglio.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> La strada intrapresa è quella giusta. Non mi riferivo ad una persona.
> 
> E' una strada che mi ha portato a rivoluzionare non poco la mia quotidianità...e mi sta facendo un gran bene...a me e a coloro che mi stanno accanto, per questo che sono certa* che sia quella giusta.*
> 
> ...


Si ora è più chiaro.
Se la strada è quella giusta ogni difficoltà viene affrontata con lo spirito di chi è certo che la meta ricompenserà i sacrifici!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Actarus (9 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Actarus tu di dove sei???


 

molto nordico.... oltre la costellazione di Rosetta, hai presente la nebulosa soprannominata testa di cavallo?


http://images.google.it/imgres?imgu...sa+testa+di+cavallo&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=it&sa=G


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

bel nordico lui!

io.. seconda stella a destra, questo è il cammino... e poi dritto fino al mattino...


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> bel nordico lui!
> 
> io.. seconda stella a destra, questo è il cammino... e poi dritto fino al mattino...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO-FqmTvGyo

buona sera signora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o  ttima scelta!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ho ripreso i contatti con i bambini, con la ex si va d'accordo come mai era successo in 13 anni di matrimonio, il lavoro non mi crea problemi e mi piace, domenica parto x una bella vacanza-lavoro a Barcellona, ho un rapporto meraviglioso con i miei famigliari, ho tanti amici......
> Ma non sto bene. La sfera affettiva è incompleta. Mi manca qualcosa, e quel qualcosa si chiama amore.
> Ma mi è difficile coniugarlo, questo verbo.
> Forse non ho mai saputo amare veramente.
> ...


ti dispiace se ti dico che devi mettere in conto che la persona puoi sbagliarla ancora??
ma magari vivrai delle emozioni bellissime.....


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO-FqmTvGyo
> 
> buona sera signora
> 
> ...


buona sera a lei gentile signora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  grazie!


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> bel nordico lui!
> 
> io.. seconda stella a destra, questo è il cammino... e poi dritto fino al mattino...


mmmmmm non lo sopporto bennato.......scusa....


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> buona sera a lei gentile signora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per lei signora, e. per le ragazze del forum ... si raddoppia la dose eh? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVr6H30pOU


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

*@lèx*

allora vai più a nord...  direzione costellazione di rosetta.. superata questa, fiondati nella nebulosa testa di cavallo


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per lei signora, e. per le ragazze del forum ... si raddoppia la dose eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVr6H30pOU


mmmm  

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusa @lex ma a noi ce piace


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Povero il mio caro Cupido/Eros....


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prego, figurati.......


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> allora vai più a nord... direzione costellazione di rosetta.. superata questa, fiondati nella nebulosa testa di cavallo


mi stai mandando a trovare actarus?


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Povero il mio caro Cupido/Eros....
























difendimi dalla virago!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi stai mandando a trovare actarus?


vabbè.. se preferisci fermati da rosetta


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> vabbè.. se preferisci fermati da rosetta


se cucina bene......


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se cucina bene......


il nome promette bene... vai avanti tu e poi ci dici...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> il nome promette bene... vai avanti tu e poi ci dici...


il servizio recensione è a pagamento


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> difendimi dalla virago!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sempre... ti difendo sempre e comunque....
Tu cosa mi dai in cambio????


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> il servizio recensione è a pagamento


pppure? 
facciamo così: tu ci porti giusy e poi ce la fa lei la recensione


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> pppure?
> facciamo così: tu ci porti giusy e poi ce la fa lei la recensione


ok giusy soffri il mal di spazio?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok giusy soffri il mal di spazio?


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
Credo di no.... E poi ci sei tu, non avrò paura di niente....


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sempre... ti difendo sempre e comunque....
> Tu cosa mi dai in cambio????


Tu cosa vorresti?


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
> Credo di no.... E poi ci sei tu, non avrò paura di niente....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


Vedo, prevedo...stravedo????


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedo, prevedo...stravedo????


le facce sono 4 quindi anche intravedo...........


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> le facce sono 4 quindi anche intravedo...........


E sentiamo sentiamo...
Cosa vedi, prevedi, stravedi e intravedi????


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E sentiamo sentiamo...
> Cosa vedi, prevedi, stravedi e intravedi????


gius.........giusy


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> gius.........giusy


Che ho detto????
Perchè le bastonate????


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che ho detto????
> Perchè le bastonate????


non c'è un emoticon con un cerotto davanti alla bocca allora cerco di svenire con le bastonate.....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non c'è un emoticon con un cerotto davanti alla bocca allora cerco di svenire con le bastonate.....


Caro Alex, non sto capendo niente... Cos'è che non vuoi dire???????
Forse sono stanca...
PERDONAMI!!!!!



















Ora mi dò io le bastonate....


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro Alex, non sto capendo niente... Cos'è che non vuoi dire???????
> Forse sono stanca...
> PERDONAMI!!!!!
> 
> ...


no no.. aspè che ti faccio un disegnino


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> no no.. aspè che ti faccio un disegnino




























AIUTATEMI


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> AIUTATEMI


nun ce pensà... le sorprese sono più belle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




buona notte pimpi belli!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> nun ce pensà... le sorprese sono più belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Mailea!
Però domani mi sveli l'arcano....visto che tu hai capito!
Mado....


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> nun ce pensà... le sorprese sono più belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buonanotte cara, sogni sereni!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Novembre 2007)

Ragazze e ragazzi vado a nanna anch'io...
Dolci sogni a tutte/tutti!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per lei signora, e. per le ragazze del forum ... si raddoppia la dose eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVr6H30pOU


A me di Bennato fa impazzire questa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=is8QE9LN6aM


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ok, tu dimmi quando quando...a che ora e dove e che fiore metti
> tra i capelli per farti riconoscere!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahah lunedì a Milano, Feltrinelli... ué ma ti devo dire tutto io eh!
Niente fiori, quando mi vedi capisci al volo che sono io. Vedo che sei un'illuminata pure tu, brava brava.

ps Micio bella la tua nuova firma ahahahahah

ps2 Giusy anch'io come te mi dicevo non so come lo voglio ma so come non lo voglio. Non voglio che sia bugiardo, non voglio che mi tradisca, non voglio... Poi ti innamori, succede e ami lo stesso. In amore tendo a giustificare ancora troppo (ma ci sto lavorando), con gli amici invece sono esigentissima. Per fortuna gli amici che ho sono SPLENDIDI. Tutti quanti...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah lunedì a Milano, Feltrinelli... ué ma ti devo dire tutto io eh!
> Niente fiori, quando mi vedi capisci al volo che sono io. Vedo che sei un'illuminata pure tu, brava brava.
> 
> ps Micio bella la tua nuova firma ahahahahah
> ...



BEATA TE!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps2 Giusy anch'io come te mi dicevo non so come lo voglio ma so come non lo voglio. Non voglio che sia bugiardo, non voglio che mi tradisca, non voglio... Poi ti innamori, succede e ami lo stesso. In amore tendo a giustificare ancora troppo (ma ci sto lavorando), con gli amici invece sono esigentissima. Per fortuna gli amici che ho sono SPLENDIDI. Tutti quanti...


Mk davvero, proprio ora ne parlavo con mia madre che ogni tanto mi chiede se sento ancora quello o quell'altro e le ho detto che non vedo nè sento nessuno e che mi sono "accomodata" in questa situazione. Ci rifletto spesso su e non capisco se è colpa mia, cioè se sono sfigata di mio poichè attiro uomini che poi non si innamorano di me, o se devo ancora trovare l'uomo per me. Ciò che più mi fa rabbia è di sapere dentro di me di aver amato ma di non essere mai stata amata davvero, o per le circostanze o per situazioni che si venivano a creare, c'era sempre qualche tassello mancante. Per questo credo ci sia in me o nel mio destino qualcosa che...boh... Ebbene si, non sono mai stata amata, e per questo l'amore mi sembra un sentimento così distante da me...


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mk davvero, proprio ora ne parlavo con mia madre che ogni tanto mi chiede se sento ancora quello o quell'altro e le ho detto che non vedo nè sento nessuno e che mi sono "accomodata" in questa situazione. Ci rifletto spesso su e non capisco se è colpa mia, cioè se sono sfigata di mio poichè attiro uomini che poi non si innamorano di me, o se devo ancora trovare l'uomo per me. Ciò che più mi fa rabbia è di sapere dentro di me di aver amato ma di non essere mai stata amata davvero, o per le circostanze o per situazioni che si venivano a creare, c'era sempre qualche tassello mancante. Per questo credo ci sia in me o nel mio destino qualcosa che...boh... Ebbene si, non sono mai stata amata, e per questo l'amore mi sembra un sentimento così distante da me...


Giusy sei molto giovane e vivi in una realtà che ancora ritiene per una donna un valore l'essere accomodatacon un uomo. Guardati attorno con attenzione, le coppie che vedi, le famiglie, quante sono davvero felici? Quante hanno trovato quell'amore puro e grande che cerchiamo? Tanti si accontentano. A 30 anni ho cominciato anch'io a fare le riflessioni che fai tu. Volevo stabilità, un uomo che mi amasse, che si prendesse cura di me. Ho conosciuto il mio ex marito e mi sono lasciata amare. Finalmente! Mi son detta. Ma mi sono accontentata. E ho capito cosa volesse dire amare solo quando è nata mia figlia. La maggior parte delle persone ha paura di amare davvero.Perché l'amore è fare la rivoluzione e non sono più di moda queste cose. Non c'è nulla in te che non va, stai tranquilla. Solo se con gli uomini si ripetono sempre le stesse modalità, cerca di riflettere su te stessa, e di spezzare la catena. Anche a me manca l'essere amata,  ma soprattutto voglio essere in grado di amare davvero. Non solo come mamma... Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy sei molto giovane e vivi in una realtà che ancora ritiene per una donna un valore l'essere accomodatacon un uomo. Guardati attorno con attenzione, le coppie che vedi, le famiglie, quante sono davvero felici? Quante hanno trovato quell'amore puro e grande che cerchiamo? Tanti si accontentano. A 30 anni ho cominciato anch'io a fare le riflessioni che fai tu. Volevo stabilità, un uomo che mi amasse, che si prendesse cura di me. Ho conosciuto il mio ex marito e mi sono lasciata amare. Finalmente! Mi son detta. Ma mi sono accontentata. E ho capito cosa volesse dire amare solo quando è nata mia figlia. La maggior parte delle persone ha paura di amare davvero.Perché l'amore è fare la rivoluzione e non sono più di moda queste cose. Non c'è nulla in te che non va, stai tranquilla. Solo se con gli uomini si ripetono sempre le stesse modalità, cerca di riflettere su te stessa, e di spezzare la catena. Anche a me manca l'essere amata, ma soprattutto voglio essere in grado di amare davvero. Non solo come mamma... Un abbraccio!


Vedi MK, il mio non è tanto desiderio di stabilità in senso "matrimoniale", cioè non sono quel tipo di donna che è cresciuta con l'ideale del matrimonio come realizzazione della donna. Da quando ero piccola sono stata sempre molto indipendente nel modo di pensare, ho sempre studiato e fatto sacrifici per ottenere una realizzazione mia in campo professionale, questo è stato il mio obiettivo, ora quasi raggiunto. Ciò che mi manca è l'emozione, è il lato affettivo della mia vita che sento piuttosto vuoto, piatto, oserei dire sterile per la mia anima. Mi annoia anche stare con gli amici di sempre perchè è routine anche quella, per quanto sana e positiva, ma si fanno sempre le stesse cose, di parla sempre degli stessi argomenti, sappiamo tutto uno dell'altro e non ci sono più novità. C'è un forte contrasto tra la mia vita professionale che è tipo vulcano in eruzione, e la mia vita affettiva che è un vulcano spento, ma che cova un'energia che non ha modo di uscire...


----------



## MariLea (10 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedi MK, il mio non è tanto desiderio di stabilità in senso "matrimoniale", cioè non sono quel tipo di donna che è cresciuta con l'ideale del matrimonio come realizzazione della donna. Da quando ero piccola sono stata sempre molto indipendente nel modo di pensare, ho sempre studiato e fatto sacrifici per ottenere una realizzazione mia in campo professionale, questo è stato il mio obiettivo, ora quasi raggiunto. Ciò che mi manca è l'emozione, è il lato affettivo della mia vita che sento piuttosto vuoto, piatto, oserei dire sterile per la mia anima. *Mi annoia anche stare con gli amici di sempre perchè è routine anche quella, per quanto sana e positiva, ma si fanno sempre le stesse cose, di parla sempre degli stessi argomenti, sappiamo tutto uno dell'altro e non ci sono più novità*. C'è un forte contrasto tra la mia vita professionale che è tipo vulcano in eruzione, e la mia vita affettiva che è un vulcano spento, ma che cova un'energia che non ha modo di uscire...


Attenta Giusy che la vita di coppia col tempo è la stessa cosa uguale uguale...
quella professionale è un vulcano perchè sei TU che ci metti energia, creatività ecc... prova a mettere le stesse cose nell'amicizia, senza aspettare che arrivino dagli altri, nelle more del "principe azzurro"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2007)

*forse*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tipo uomo/donna ideale? Esiste esiste... Certo io me lo sono lasciata scappare 20 anni fa, però era perfetto.
> 
> ps ovviamente sta con un'altra eh...


...forse è lui che si è fatto scappare te...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Attenta Giusy che la vita di coppia col tempo è la stessa cosa uguale uguale...
> quella professionale è un vulcano perchè sei TU che ci metti energia, creatività ecc... prova a mettere le stesse cose nell'amicizia, senza aspettare che arrivino dagli altri, nelle more del "principe azzurro"...


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...forse è lui che si è fatto scappare te...


Eh già, sempre pensato pure io! Credo davvero che l'incontro con quest'uomo abbia segnato la mia vita sentimentale. Eravamo identici, con una telepatia mai avuta con nessunaltro. Ragionando ero arrivata alla conclusione di non piacergli fisicamente, succede. Ma tutte le volte che ho cercato, dopo anni, di portare il discorso su di noi, è sempre scappato. Tanto per sapere come stavano le cose, prima o poi ci riuscirò!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciò che mi manca è l'emozione, è il lato affettivo della mia vita che sento piuttosto vuoto, piatto, oserei dire sterile per la mia anima.


Attenta alle emozioni Giusy, non sai mai dove ti portano... Una cosa è la ricerca della persona con cui condividere il percorso di vita, un'altra la ricerca di emozioni, dell'adrenalina...


----------



## @lex (11 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah lunedì a Milano, Feltrinelli... ué ma ti devo dire tutto io eh!
> Niente fiori, quando mi vedi capisci al volo che sono io. Vedo che sei un'illuminata pure tu, brava brava.
> 
> ps Micio bella la tua nuova firma ahahahahah
> ...


ciao mk, qui è uno degli splendidi  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  che scrive. toccata e fuga per salutarti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vado..c'ho da fà.......bacio.


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao mk, qui è uno degli splendidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente sì, tu SPLENDIDO SPLENDENTE!!!! Un bacio a te, fai fai...


----------



## @lex (11 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, tu *SPLENDIDO SPLENDENTE*!!!! Un bacio a te, fai fai...


c'hai ragione....mi sono spalmato addosso il sidol stamattina


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> c'hai ragione....mi sono spalmato addosso il sidol stamattina


ahahahahah addirittura!!!! Un altro bacio Ale, che te lo meriti eh...


----------



## @lex (11 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah addirittura!!!! Un altro bacio Ale, che te lo meriti eh...


grazie...adesso vado sul serio che sono in ritardo..un altro bacio anche a te...buona giornata


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Novembre 2007)

Aleeeeeeeeex.... mi manchi tanto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh già, sempre pensato pure io! Credo davvero che l'incontro con quest'uomo abbia segnato la mia vita sentimentale. Eravamo identici, con una telepatia mai avuta con nessunaltro. Ragionando ero arrivata alla conclusione di non piacergli fisicamente, succede. Ma tutte le volte che ho cercato, dopo anni, di portare il discorso su di noi, è sempre scappato. Tanto per sapere come stavano le cose, prima o poi ci riuscirò!


Troppa intesa può anche spaventare ...
Ci sarebbe da aprire una discussione


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aleeeeeeeeex.... mi manchi tanto!


ciao nike.............

tiè!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTmlU7TKLHg


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao nike.............
> 
> tiè!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTmlU7TKLHg












Grazie....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie....


se ti sono mancato sul serio.....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se ti sono mancato sul serio.....


Certo che mi sei mancato.... Tanto....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo che mi sei mancato.... Tanto....


nessun dio nei paraggi?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nessun dio nei paraggi?


Come te...non c'è nessunoooooo.....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come te...non c'è nessunoooooo.....


aggiungerei meno male....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








com'è andato il we a parte la nostalgia per l'arciere dell'ammmmore?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aggiungerei meno male.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tutto bene, sabato serata tutte donne! Io con altre cinque colleghe prof, non ti dico che risate! Il tutto condito da un buon vino!
Ieri sera invece caffè con due amiche...
Da notare, la totale assenza di uomini nella mia vita....


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tutto bene, sabato serata tutte donne! Io con altre cinque colleghe prof, non ti dico che risate! Il tutto condito da un buon vino!
> Ieri sera invece caffè con due amiche...
> * Da notare, la totale assenza di uomini nella mia vita...*.


... non per niente c'hai la parte dell'Angelo sul Presepe


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non per niente c'hai la parte dell'Angelo sul Presepe


Mo è.....


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non per niente c'hai la parte dell'Angelo sul Presepe


io sto ancora a fà pìo pìo....


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mo è.....


Manco a farla  apposta eh?


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> io sto ancora a fà pìo pìo....


e chi ti scolla da li


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Manco a farla apposta eh?


A proposito di presepi ed annessi...mi ci vorrebbe un miracolo!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A proposito di presepi ed annessi...mi ci vorrebbe un miracolo!


SWISSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beccata?


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e chi ti scolla da li


si... ma i pollastri?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> SWISSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beccata?


Alex, si, la tua freccia mi ha colpito ma....è successo mentre leggevo il tuo post e guardavo il tuo avatar...MI SONO INNAMORATA DI TE!!!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> si... ma i pollastri?


e che vuoi che ci voglia ... un po di mangime e pio' pio' pio'


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e che vuoi che ci voglia ... un po di mangime e pio' pio' pio'


dici? 
vabè.. io qua sto: pìo pìo pìo pìo pìo.....!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> dici?
> vabè.. io qua sto: pìo pìo pìo pìo pìo.....!!!!!


te possino ... tra un pio' pio' pio' , resti una simpaticona


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, si, la tua freccia mi ha colpito ma....è successo mentre leggevo il tuo post e guardavo il tuo avatar...MI SONO INNAMORATA DI TE!!!!


l'hai scritto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!avete letto tutti? scripta manent prof!!!!e potrà essere usato contro di lei alla bisogna 

	
	
		
		
	


	












certo che il masochismo si nasconde nelle persone più impensate.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















PS:


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'hai scritto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!avete letto tutti? scripta manent prof!!!!e potrà essere usato contro di lei alla bisogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La colpa è tua.... Non hai preso bene la mira!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ed ora mi sopporti!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La colpa è tua.... Non hai preso bene la mira!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi soffre s'offre


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> chi soffre s'offre


Ed io che pensavo che chi s'offre soffre.....


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

*ADMINNNNNNNN !!!*

Segnalo ad Admin
prego cancellare post compromettenti!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Segnalo ad Admin
> prego cancellare post compromettenti!


swissssssssssssssh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! guarda che ti ho fatto inaamorare di chen......


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ed io che pensavo che chi s'offre soffre.....


stai a guardà l'apostrofo....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> swissssssssssssssh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! guarda che ti ho fatto inaamorare di chen......


No ti prego.... Qualsiasi tortura ma non questa!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Preferisco amare te senza essere ricambiata....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No ti prego.... Qualsiasi tortura ma non questa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipica prof di italiano cecata!!!!!!!!! volevo solo distrarre e vendicarmi della virago (mailea ndr) che d'ora in poi avrà un bel gattone da pelare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















PS: e chi ti dice che non sei ricambiata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  c'ho un gran cuore (e solo quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tipica prof di italiano cecata!!!!!!!!! volevo solo distrarre e vendicarmi della virago (mailea ndr) che d'ora in poi avrà un bel gattone da pelare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabè ma non mi devi amare per pietà!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(Effettivamente sò un pò cecata....) (Pardon.... :moon


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè ma non mi devi amare per pietà!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che ti sbagli con un'altra scultura...quella è di michelangelo e da come andranno le cose ne sarò protagonista fra circa 6/7 mesi...........nel frattempo


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> swissssssssssssssh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! guarda che ti ho fatto inaamorare di chen......


vacci piano eh?!?!
io mi sono innamorata di lui..... che tu ancora non eri approdato qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cmq visto che fai il ruffiano... ti anticipo uno scoop.. sssssssssss
a Natale pubblicherò la foto del vichingo sssssssss zitto e mosca!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> guarda che ti sbagli con un'altra scultura...quella è di michelangelo e da come andranno le cose ne sarò protagonista fra circa 6/7 mesi...........nel frattempo


Fra 6-7 mesi....?????


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Ma Pasqua mi sa che è ad aprile... quindi meno, 5 mesi!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fra 6-7 mesi....?????


A PASQUA!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















visto che dovrei nascere fra un mese e mezzo circa...........

te possino....scendi dall'albero a cui tendevi la pargoletta mano.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















SGHERZO NE?


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma Pasqua mi sa che è ad aprile... quindi meno, 5 mesi!


azz ma siamo a metà novembre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> A PASQUA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Mi tratti sempre male... Mai una parola dolce....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi tratti sempre male... Mai una parola dolce....


ma no tesoro scusa.....è che tu paghi per tutte le altre che ho avuto.................






























































.........di prof di italiano............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















un bacio tiè
e poi ti ho anche dedicato "quando vien la sera"...........parole più dolci.....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

SONO GELOSISSIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> SONO GELOSISSIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


delle mie prof di italiano? no dai, fai conto che l'unica che ho avuto alle superiori era soprannominata il "ragno" (per carità bravissima)...quindi fai tu......


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> delle mie prof di italiano? no dai, fai conto che l'unica che ho avuto alle superiori era soprannominata il "ragno" (per carità bravissima)...quindi fai tu......


Allora sono meglio io...


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora sono meglio io...


farfalla?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> farfalla?


Le farfalle ti piacciono?


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Le farfalle ti piacciono?


certo! col sughetto fatto coi pomodorini freschi!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ma anche panna e prosciutto.....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo! col sughetto fatto coi pomodorini freschi!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehi mi fai morire....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi mi fai morire....


no, che non c'ho i soldi per l'interflora!!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, che non c'ho i soldi per l'interflora!!


PER FAVORE, SO CHE NON E' PROPRIO IL CASO, MA AVREI BISOGNO DI UN'EMOTICON CHE FA LE CORNA CON LE DITA OPPURE DI UN'EMOTICON CON UN CORNO IN MANO!
E pensare che t'amavo.... Vabè....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> PER FAVORE, SO CHE NON E' PROPRIO IL CASO, MA AVREI BISOGNO DI UN'EMOTICON CHE FA LE CORNA CON LE DITA OPPURE DI UN'EMOTICON CON UN CORNO IN MANO!
> E pensare che t'amavo.... Vabè....


ma amare non era un pò morire?...o era partire?...comunque se vuoi vicario per te.....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma amare non era un pò morire?...o era partire?...comunque se vuoi vicario per te.....


Fortuna che c'è Actarus che mi fa i massaggi nell'altro post....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fortuna che c'è Actarus che mi fa i massaggi nell'altro post....


non fate così che mi parte l'ormone..........


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non fate così che mi parte l'ormone..........


Sono in seria difficoltà....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono in seria difficoltà....


ti tolgo io da ogni difficoltà non ti preoccupare alleggerisco la conversazione.......



ma per l'imbarazzo o...........?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti tolgo io da ogni difficoltà non ti preoccupare alleggerisco la conversazione.......
> 
> 
> 
> ma per l'imbarazzo o...........?


Perchè è stato molto carino....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè è stato molto carino....


comincio ad essere geloso sul serio...............aspè che vado......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> il servizio recensione è a pagamento


ma per sapere.....c'è qualche servizio che non rendi a pagamento?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> comincio ad essere geloso sul serio...............aspè che vado......


Alex non ti arrabbiare troppo eh??!!!!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma per sapere.....c'è qualche servizio che non rendi a pagamento?


si chiama ottimizzazione delle risorse...preso 18 in economia aziendale amò?


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex non ti arrabbiare troppo eh??!!!!


tu spudorata, che ddai confidenza agli sconosciuuti pe' giunta nemmeno terresstri, tonna in cuciina, ah!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'hai scritto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!avete letto tutti? scripta manent prof!!!!e potrà essere usato contro di lei alla bisogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la difendo io....gratis...giocherò la carta della semiinfermità mentale


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> la difendo io....gratis...giocherò la carta della semiinfermità mentale


ah come li amo gli azzeccagarbugli.............


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma amare non era un pò morire?...o era partire?...comunque se vuoi vicario per te.....


mi pare che fosse "partire è un po' morire......"


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si chiama ottimizzazione delle risorse...preso 18 in economia aziendale amò?


nn ho fatto l'esame di economia aziendale.....a legge non c'è


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah come li amo gli azzeccagarbugli.............


..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























 la regina della menzogna sì, data la professione.....azzeccagarbugli....te rong''nu muorz''n capa


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azzzz hai il collo così lungo....le giraffe ti fanno un baffo..........


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> mi pare che fosse "partire è un po' morire......"


momò me lo segno................


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzzz hai il collo così lungo....le giraffe ti fanno un baffo..........


nn ho il collo lungo.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> momò me lo segno................


scrivi scrivi.........


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> scrivi scrivi.........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOTJ6rLi4Hw


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (12 Novembre 2007)

quote=@lex;128575][URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOTJ6rLi4Hw[/URL][/quote]

che romantico....


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppa intesa può anche spaventare ...
> Ci sarebbe da aprire una discussione


Sì sì apriamo una discussione, dai...

ps P/R il passato è passato, è che sto elaborando i miei errori, mi voglio perdonare


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXX!

Fai il geloso e poi ci provi con Am&Ps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bastardo! 

















  (momento della rabbia)

















  (momento del dolore)


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXX!
> 
> Fai il geloso e poi ci provi con Am&Ps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bastardo!
> ...


E poi....


















 quello della gioia!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E poi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi, io ormai mi sono innamorata di Alex.... 
E quel disgraziato mi tradisce così sotto gli occhi di tutti!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, io ormai mi sono innamorata di Alex....
> E quel disgraziato mi tradisce così sotto gli occhi di tutti!!!!


Beh, ma almeno nel virtuale...mandarcelo no?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Nessun costo di avvocati, nessun alimento da pagare, nè figlioli da far studiare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se manco nel cyber ci si riesce!!


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, io ormai mi sono innamorata di Alex....
> E quel disgraziato mi tradisce così sotto gli occhi di tutti!!!!




























   esagerata dai... Sei fuori moda Giusy, dai, l'amore è libertà!!!!!

Bacino cara!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, ma almeno nel virtuale...mandarcelo no?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diciamo che gli dò un'altra possibilità....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> esagerata dai... Sei fuori moda Giusy, dai, l'amore è libertà!!!!!
> 
> Bacino cara!


LIBERTA'????
Voi non avete idea di quanto sono gelosa....


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2007)

*ma... ma....*



giusy79 ha detto:


> LIBERTA'????
> Voi non avete idea di quanto sono gelosa....


Non si diceva morto un Papa se ne fa un altro???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> LIBERTA'????
> Voi non avete idea di quanto sono gelosa....


E sbagli, l'amore non è possesso... Mi sa che dobbiamo fare una chiacchierata io e te!!!!!

Un altro bacino!


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si diceva morto un Papa se ne fa un altro????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   subito così spudoratamente? Eh ma no dai, allora non era amore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps Bruja ma ci venite a raccogliere le olive? Dai dai...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E sbagli, l'amore non è possesso... Mi sa che dobbiamo fare una chiacchierata io e te!!!!!
> 
> Un altro bacino!


A disposizione!!!!


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A disposizione!!!!


Sì ma sali te a Milano eh... Anzi, a raccogliere olive pure tu, in Toscana dall'amico di Fedi!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì ma sali te a Milano eh... Anzi, a raccogliere olive pure tu, in Toscana dall'amico di Fedi!


Oddio fino a Milano???????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Andare in Toscana è sempre un piacere per me... E se facessimo una via di mezzo???? Roma ad esempio... da TBT!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: VI PIACE L'AVATAR NUOVO? VADO VERSO IL NATALE ANCH'IO....


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio fino a Milano???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   te lo prenoto io l'aereo che sono un'esperta...
A Roma da TBT???? E stai qui a disperarti per Ale? Ma te possino...
Donna volubile!


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2007)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> subito così spudoratamente? Eh ma no dai, allora non era amore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se era amore bisognerà che mi si spieghi di quale tipo "incontri ravvicinati" o che altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Io non ce la faccio per le olive, però sii molto prudente con "quell'oliatore" di Feddy....


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> p.s. Io non ce la faccio per le olive, però sii molto prudente con "quell'oliatore" di Feddy....


Mica ci vado da sola con lui... C'ho paura...


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica ci vado da sola con lui... C'ho paura...


ma nooooo....non preoccuparti....al massimo ti fà 'scrollare' qualche pianta


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma nooooo....non preoccuparti....al massimo ti fà 'scrollare' qualche pianta




























   ah meno male, credevo peggio!!!!

ps ma le olive si raccolgono da terra? Non ci sono le macchine che scrollano????


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ah meno male, credevo peggio!!!!
> 
> ps ma le olive si raccolgono da terra? *Non ci sono le macchine che scrollano*????


 
devi chiedere a Feddy come funziona là dove vuole andare....


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> devi chiedere a Feddy come funziona là dove vuole andare....


Ma siete forti eh voi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi apro un thread apposta e ve la raccontate qui nell'angolino!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






In toscana su per i colli si raccolgono ancora con le reti sotto alle piante messe a mano  e con le scale (essendo in collina con le macchine sarebbe un casino).
E vuoi mettere il bello di far tutto manualmente?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pigrone!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì apriamo una discussione, dai...
> 
> ps P/R il passato è passato, è che sto elaborando i miei errori, mi voglio perdonare


Sicura? Se scoprissi che gli interessi ancora e che nel passato sei stata tu a dare messaggi sbagliati ...ti perdoneresti?
Io no


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sicura? Se scoprissi che gli interessi ancora e che nel passato sei stata tu a dare messaggi sbagliati ...ti perdoneresti?
> Io no


Beh non lo so. E' successo anche a te? Persa avevo 20 anni, ero un'altra persona rispetto a quello che sono ora. E l'intimità affettiva, che con lui non ho mai avuto, l'ho trovata...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma siete forti eh voi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche qui in Puglia le olive si raccolgono così, è una pratica ancora legata alla tradizione e alla cultura contadine... Però che olio ragazzi!


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma siete forti eh voi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi ha detto nulla??CI si stava solo informando!!E io non avevo alcun dubbio che avresti proposto un posto dove le olive si scrollano manualmente!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche qui in Puglia le olive si raccolgono così, è una pratica ancora legata alla tradizione e alla cultura contadine... Però che olio ragazzi!


Infatti...da non credere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello nuovo poi ha un frigigorino tutto particolare..ahhh cosa vi perdereste a non venire!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto nulla??CI si stava solo informando!!E io non avevo alcun dubbio che avresti proposto un posto dove le olive si scrollano manualmente!!!













Vabbeh, torno a lavurà...che è meglio!


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh, torno a lavurà...che è meglio!









dai su si scherza!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXX!
> 
> Fai il geloso e poi ci provi con Am&Ps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bastardo!
> ...


no no prof....stai tranquilla....e da dove deduci che ci avrebbe provato?
maro' se non me ne sono accorta sto messa male


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> no no prof....stai tranquilla....e da dove deduci che ci avrebbe provato?
> maro' se non me ne sono accorta sto messa male


Ha fatto il romanticone....
Deve ringraziare qualche santo protettore perchè stasera inizio yoga e non ci sarò quando farà il suo ingresso nel forum...perchè lo ammazzo!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh non lo so. E' successo anche a te? Persa avevo 20 anni, ero un'altra persona rispetto a quello che sono ora. E l'intimità affettiva, che con lui non ho mai avuto, l'ho trovata...


Se trovi che ci sono possibilità ..il tempo perduto è difficile da perdonare a se stessi.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> te lo prenoto io l'aereo che sono un'esperta...
> A Roma da TBT???? E stai qui a disperarti per Ale? Ma te possino...
> Donna volubile!


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy, tesoro, stavamo dicendo?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> giusy, tesoro, stavamo dicendo?


Caro...ti spezzo le gambe!!!!


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro...ti spezzo le gambe!!!!


tu ti fai massaggiare dagli alieni e io dovrei essere punito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tu ti fai massaggiare dagli alieni e io dovrei essere punito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scappo al corso di yoga... Ne parliamo quando torno...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ha fatto il romanticone....
> Deve ringraziare qualche santo protettore perchè stasera inizio yoga e non ci sarò quando farà il suo ingresso nel forum...perchè lo ammazzo!!!!!


ma il guaglione è uno spirito romantico........
nn ti arrabbiare................


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se trovi che ci sono possibilità ..il tempo perduto è difficile da perdonare a se stessi.


Possibilità col mio amore platonico adolescenziale? Ma no...  mi piacerebbe solo capire perché non ha funzionato, tutto qui. Non parliamo di tempo perduto che potrei scrivere un libro sul tema... Non è serata oggi, proprio no...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Alex tesoro.... che fai ti nascondi????
Vieni fuori.... voglio solo darti un


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex tesoro.... che fai ti nascondi????
> Vieni fuori.... voglio solo darti un


ecchime!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ecchime!!!!


Allora....hai finito di fare il cascamorto????


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora....hai finito di fare il cascamorto????


con chi?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> con chi?


Con Amore e Psiche....


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con Amore e Psiche....


eh ma il mito lo richiede..........
giusy devo chiudere...buonanotte e baci..............


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> eh ma il mito lo richiede..........
> giusy devo chiudere...buonanotte e baci..............


Anch'io vado... Notte notte mascalzone!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con Amore e Psiche....


non fa il cascamorto con me...prof....nono.....casca vivo....da morto che me ne faccio, scusa eh?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *eh ma il mito lo richiede*..........
> giusy devo chiudere...buonanotte e baci..............


allora vieni da me tutte le notti solo perchè il mito lo richiede.....poor me


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> allora vieni da me tutte le notti solo perchè il mito lo richiede.....poor me


Beh beh.... scusa am&ps ma Alex vuole me... mo non ci allarghiamo...
VERO TESORO????????????


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh beh.... scusa am&ps ma Alex vuole me... mo non ci allarghiamo...
> VERO TESORO????????????


ubi maior......scusa prof....però è lui che viene da me....io dormo e al mattino manco niente mi ricordo....
i


----------



## @lex (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh beh.... scusa am&ps ma Alex vuole me... mo non ci allarghiamo...
> VERO TESORO????????????


posso pure dividermi....la multiproprietà è di moda..............


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> posso pure dividermi....la multiproprietà è di moda..............


Con me la multiproprietà non esiste!
Buonasera a tutti!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con me la multiproprietà non esiste!
> Buonasera a tutti!


sottoscrivo.....buonasera prof....fatto spese?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sottoscrivo.....buonasera prof....fatto spese?


Oggi no. Sono stata ad un incontro-laboratorio sui sogni...molto interessante...e poi aperitivo con colleghe... Tu tutto ok?


----------



## @lex (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con me la multiproprietà non esiste!
> Buonasera a tutti!


e vabbè uno ce prova sempre


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e vabbè uno ce prova sempre


Ciao tesoruccio! Bacino....


----------



## @lex (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao tesoruccio! Bacino....


bacino giusy


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

Sono stanca morta...mi sono sorbita un'amica insopportabile di una mia collega...pettegola come poche...che faceva un sacco di mosse...mado...la volevo prendere a schiaffi...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

Me ne vado a nanna... Baci a tutte/tutti.... A domani!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi no. Sono stata ad un incontro-laboratorio sui sogni...molto interessante...e poi aperitivo con colleghe... Tu tutto ok?


lavoro molto
sesso poco
amore......mah
per il resto.....meno male che c'è la salute cara prof
mens sana in corpore sano


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*

Come sta il "broccol-man" più musicale del forum???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sei più gettonato di un divo della celluloide, devi avere delle doti di cui non siamo a conoscenza noui povere mortali!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come sta il "broccol-man" più musicale del forum????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh Bruja mo non ti ci mettere pure tu eh?
E vabè che sei la Madre, ma Alex è già impegnato!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come sta il "broccol-man" più musicale del forum????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non le conosciamo neanche noi non comuni mortali......


----------



## MariLea (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh Bruja mo non ti ci mettere pure tu eh?
> E vabè che sei la Madre, ma Alex è già impegnato!


uèèè la Madre deve occuparsi del broccol-baby o no?
che poi... da quando ha deposto arco e frecce mi pare un po' in ribasso


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*Uè*



mailea ha detto:


> uèèè la Madre deve occuparsi del broccol-baby o no?
> che poi... da quando ha deposto arco e frecce mi pare un po' in ribasso


Belle statuine, fate le brave eh!!!!  Il baby deve stare buonino fino al 6 gennaio, dopo se diventa robin hood va bene lo stesso..... 
Devo trovare una madonnina angelica e tenerona da mettere come avatar ma fino ad ora, a parte le grandi natività artistiche, le madonne sembrano fare tutto meno che stare nella capanna.....  
Poi ho già visto sei sommovimenti...sta a vedere che quest'anno qualcuno nel presepe entra in sciopero perchè non ha ricevuto il cestino della colazione come da accordi sindacali!!!! 
Bruja 

p.s. Come diceva Gaber:  Madonnina dei dolori, la mia e la tua, due famiglie rovinate......


----------



## @lex (15 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come sta il "broccol-man" più musicale del forum????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


povere mortali? sei LA DONNA più popolare della storia e ti lamenti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












broccol a me? io scherzo...forse....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque sto bene mammina.....un bacio


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> povere mortali? sei LA DONNA più popolare della storia e ti lamenti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Amico mio lieta che tu stia bene, ma devi avere un'idea ben fantasiosa della storia......!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*

ma alex è tuo figlio che ti chiama mammina?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ma alex è tuo figlio che ti chiama mammina?


Misteri dello spirito santo!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Santa pazienza*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Misteri dello spirito santo!!


 
Io lo sapevo che questo presepe mi inguaiava!!   
Babbo Natale allontana da me questo calice.... ma se proprio non se ne può fare a meno che sia minimo uno Chateau Margaux o un Sassicaia..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Misteri dello spirito santo!!


Misteri dell'alabarda spaziale semmai.


----------

